# First time travlers



## Justin (Jul 9, 2011)

I am 25 and my gf is 23. We are from Canada. And we were playing with the idea of going on a 6 month trip to Australia. We would obviously need jobs and an apartment when we're there. But don't really know much about what needs to be done to live in another country. What kind of visa? How much money to save? Or any other real concerns that come from doing this.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Justin, well luckily enough for you from Canada you qualify for the Working Holiday Visa program - Australian Visa - Work Visa in Australia, Work Visa Australia, Working Holiday Visa, Medical Practitioner Visa, Medical Practitioner Visa, Sponsorship Australia so you guys should have no problem getting a visa to work in Australia. Secondly you'll both need $5000 AUS to enter the country unless you have a return flight booked. This money is basically needed to show customs that you will be able to take care of yourselves financially whilst in Australia should you have any trouble finding work. Jobs are easy to come by backpacking round Oz hence why so many thousands of people do it every year! There is nothing to majorly worry about just getting all your information together, booking flights and setting off. Stop worrying!  Any other questions I can help you with just let me know!


----------

